# Coal vs wood in tent stove



## rutting (Jul 11, 2008)

I just bought me a tent stove. What are the pro's and con's with coal? I've never used it and have zero expierence with tent stoves. Any advice at all would be great


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Not sure as I'm not experienced either but wouldn't coal be to hot for the tent? Like the chimney getting to hot?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Coal burns very hot and you have to make sure that the stove and stove pipe is rated for coal. Also you have to haul coal with you where wood you can pick up just about anywhere you camp. Adding a few small chunks of coal to the wood will increase the heat value.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Coal smoke is soooo not naturish (is that a real word?) Nothing would be more offensive to me than to have someone burning coal up wind from my camp.


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

burning coal will have an oil oder if you dont mind the smell then its great for winter or bad weather camping since it burns slower and hotter than wood.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

We have taken coal with us on several pack trips. We would use mostly wood and throw in a chuck of coal before bed. Would always have heat in the morning. You can control the burn rate same as wood by controlling the oxygen flow. No worries of anything overheating.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

When I was a kid, before they invented camp trailers with gas heaters, my Dad used something he called a "sheepherder stove" in the wall tent. He always put a few baseball sized chunks of coal in before we went to bed. It was nice 'cause it lasted pretty much all night.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Just try to burn your fires hot and clean with as little smoke as possible. 
Use nice dry wood not that spongy crap you occasionally find in the woods. 
Control the burn rate with the dampers on the front. I rarely ever use the damper in the chimney pipe for fear of choking out the flame causing extra smoking thus extra creosote build up. 
If you are going for several days it doesn't hurt to take the pipe apart every once in a while and scrape excessive creosote off with a stick or brush, and clean out your ashes every day or so.
If your stove does not have a baffle in it you may want to invest in a spark arrestor to avoid burning holes in your tent. Mine has a baffle and very few sparks ever come out the top.
Don't set your boots too close to your stove (or anything else for that matter).
Get a welders blanket from Harbor Freight and use it under the stove to catch any embers that fall out.

My stove specifically says that if you are going to burn coal you need a coal grate or 1" of sand in the bottom of the stove to prevent burn through. I have used coal before in a different stove and it is nice to have the longer burn time. The smell of burning coal is definitely "unique".

Those are my tips.


----------

